# vacuum sealing soft cheese



## rparker (Dec 24, 2015)

http://readynutrition.com/resources/vacuum-sealing-can-be-hazardous-to-your-health_12022013/

According to the FDA, the following are dangers associated with vacuum sealing food sources:


Facultative bacteria (most foodborne pathogens) grow under aerobic & anaerobic conditions
is mozzerella a soft cheese?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 24, 2015)

rparker said:


> is mozzerella a soft cheese?


Although you may find it with different moisture contents, consider it as a soft cheese.

T


----------



## rparker (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply

found the article after vac sealing it Bummer


----------

